# Need help opening NAT/port forwarding



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

My brother's NAT setting for xbox is "open" and mine is "strict". As a result we can't connect for a chat or a game. 

How do I open my NAT? 
My wireless router is: Netgear WGR614


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.portforward.com/


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

I've been over there, and through some tutorials I found on google, and have had no success.

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/WGR614v6/Xbox_Live_360.htm

Here is the guide for what I'm doing. My info is
IP: 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS Server: 192.168.1.1

I followed everything in the guide. My problem comes when it says to add the ports 88,3074. It says put in the ip address 192.168.0.2

When I do this I get " Server IP address must be a Lan IP address"

So I put in 192.168.1.2 but that still leaves the NAT "strict" and gets me nowhere.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

> I followed everything in the guide. My problem comes when it says to add the ports 88,3074. It says put in the ip address 192.168.0.2
> 
> When I do this I get " Server IP address must be a Lan IP address"
> 
> So I put in 192.168.1.2 but that still leaves the NAT "strict" and gets me nowhere.


You did the correct thing to use your IP of 192.168.1.2 as the port forwarding IP. (You skipped the section where it says: Do not skip this step!
Please enter the static ip you want to forward to

However, remeber you cannot have port fowards for both you and your brother using the same ports on the same router.

Since your router has "port triggering" try enabling triggering on ports 88 and 3074 instead of a forward.

Remeber to make an exception in any firewall, including the default XP firewall, for ports 88 and 3074 both TCP and UDP.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Bill_Castner said:


> You did the correct thing to use your IP of 192.168.1.2 as the port forwarding IP. (You skipped the section where it says: Do not skip this step!
> Please enter the static ip you want to forward to
> 
> However, remeber you cannot have port fowards for both you and your brother using the same ports on the same router.
> ...


This is where I am confused. In the section that says "do not skip this step" I put in a 2 in the box b/c my static IP is set to 192.168.1.2 Is there something else I'm supposed to do in the step?

Also me and my brother aren't using the same router. This is for Xbox Live. So he's at his house using his and I'm at mine.

I feel like I'm a step or two away from fixing this but I'm still pretty confused.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

OK I see now. It says enter the static IP I want to forward it to. I put in 192.168.1.5

And then I setup my Xbox settings manually and put the static IP to 192.168.1.5 

Then I went through the guide and I still get my NAT set to "strict"


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

You did make any firewall changes needed, correct?

Now turn off your machine.
Turn off the router.
Wait thirty seconds.
Turn on the router and let it stabilize.
Now turn on your machine.
Test.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

I turned my firewall off. I'll go through what you just posted and come back with the results


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

I genuinely hate to see anyone on the internet without a firewall, even for just a few minutes.

Configure the firewall rather than disabling it.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

It's the firewall that comes with Windows XP service pack #somenumberhere

I turned it back on an added exceptions for ports 88 & 3074.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Both UDP and TCP I believe, but you are doing it right.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

OK so I did everything and the NAT is still restricted.

Summary of what I've done:
1) Manually entered network settings for my Xbox 360 so it gets a static IP address of 192.168.1.5
2) Manual settings for my PC so my static IP address is 192.168.1.2
3) Followed the port guide
4) Did the restart and waited as you instructed


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

I tried changing the ports to 192.168.1.2 and still got nothing. I'm pretty frustrated. It's only a problem b/c my brother recently opened his ports to fix connection issues [not with me] and since then we haven't been able to play each other.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

I can plug the ethernet cable directly into my modem and the NAT is open and I have no connection problem.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

I understand your issue a little better now.

You need to set a static IP for the XBOX.

Having done so, repeat your port forwarding entries, but use the static IP of the XBOX and not your computer.

See: http://tommccann.net/live/


----------



## amzeus (Aug 16, 2006)

had same problem with my netgear wireless router and x-box360

solve it via resving the ip for the x-box360 wireless addapters mac address and let the xp 360 pick up the ip address form the router


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Being able to reserve a DHCP IP address is a very nice feature in a router; one, alas, not available to em1 or (me).


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

http://tommccann.net/live/
Netgear 
IP Address : 192.168.0.250 
Gateway : 192.168.0.1 
DNS : 192.168.0.1 
I couldn't put these in with 0s so I put them in with .1, as in 192.168.1.250
Is that OK?

I did that and went through everything else on the site and it still didn't work. I feel like there is something I'm missing or doing wrong. But I'm following everything correctly. 

After spending hours on this saturday & sunday, I know it's not a really complex thing to do. But it seems that something is preventing the ports from opening.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes, set the XBOX to 192.168.1.250, Gateway 192.168.1.1, DNS 192.168.1.1

Now open the router setup page and make the entry in the port forwarding section for IP 192.168.1.250, and remove any previous port forwarding assignments.

Shut everything down. Bring up the modem first, the router second, then the XBOX and finally your workstations.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Bill_Castner said:


> Yes, set the XBOX to 192.168.1.250, Gateway 192.168.1.1, DNS 192.168.1.1
> 
> Now open the router setup page and make the entry in the port forwarding section for IP 192.168.1.250, and remove any previous port forwarding assignments.
> 
> Shut everything down. Bring up the modem first, the router second, then the XBOX and finally your workstations.


Tried it. Still set to strict. Sorry for putting you guys through so much. I'm pretty close to saying eff it and possible just buying a new router or plugging in directly to the modem when I play my brother. 

Here's my last shot. I'm copying the pages from my router's setup. Maybe you'll see something that is the problem.
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Basic Settings:*
Account Name (If Required) 
Domain Name (If Required) 

Internet IP Address 
Get Dynamically From ISP [checked]
Use Static IP Address 
IP Address ... 
IP Subnet Mask ... 
Gateway IP Address ... 

Domain Name Server (DNS) Address 
Get Automatically From ISP [checked]
Use These DNS Servers 
Primary DNS ... 
Secondary DNS ... 

Router MAC Address 
Use Default Address [checked]
Use Computer MAC Address 
Use This MAC Address 


*Wireless Network *
Name (SSID): 
Region: --- Select Region ---AfricaAsiaAustraliaCanadaEuropeFranceIsraelJapanMexicoSouth AmericaUnited States 
Channel: 0102030405060708091011 
Mode: b onlyg onlyg and b 

Security Options 
Disable 
WEP (Wired Equivalent Privacy) [checked]
WPA-PSK (Wi-Fi Protected Access Pre-Shared Key) 

Security Encryption (WEP) 
Authentication Type: AutomaticOpen SystemShared Key 
Encryption Strength: 64bit128bit 

Security Encryption (WEP) Key 
Passphrase: 
Key 1: :normal: 
Key 2: :normal: 
Key 3: :normal: 
Key 4: :normal: 

*Block Services*
Never [checked]

*Router Status *

Account Name WGR614v6 
Firmware Version V1.0.6_1.0.5 

Internet Port 
MAC Address :normal: 
IP Address 66.27.193.71 
DHCP DHCPClient 
IP Subnet Mask 255.255.252.0 
Domain Name Server 
66.75.164.90
66.75.164.89


LAN Port 
MAC Address XXXXXX
IP Address 192.168.1.1 
DHCP ON 
IP Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0 

Wireless Port 
Name (SSID) NETGEAR 
Region United States 
Channel 11 
Mode Auto 
Wireless AP ON 
Broadcast Name ON 

*Attached Devices *

# IP Address Device Name MAC Address 
1 192.168.1.5 FAMILY XXXXXXXXX <-- Home PC
2 192.168.1.250 -- XXXXXXXXXXX <- Xbox

*Advanced Wireless Settings *

Wireless Router Settings 
Enable Wireless Router Radio [checked]
Enable SSID Broadcast [checked]

*Port Forwarding / Port Triggering *

Please select the service type

Port Forwarding 


Name Start Port End Port Server IP Address 
1 Xbox1 88 88 192.168.1.250 
2 Xbox2 2074 2074 192.168.1.250 
3 Xbox3 3074 3074 192.168.1.250 

*WAN Setup *

Connect Automatically, as Required [checked]

Disable SPI Firewall 

Default DMZ Server ... 

Respond to Ping on Internet Port 

MTU Size (in bytes) 

*LAN IP Setup *

LAN TCP/IP Setup

IP Address 192.168.1.1
IP Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
RIP Direction None
RIP Version Disabled

Use Router as DHCP Server [checked]
Starting IP Address 192.168.1.2
Ending IP Address 192.168.1.99

Address Reservation 
# IP Address Device Name Mac Address 

*Dynamic DNS *
Use a Dynamic DNS Service [not checked]

*Remote Management* 

Turn Remote Management On 

Remote Management Address: 
66.27.193.71:8080 

Allow Remote Access By: 
Only This Computer: . . . 

IP Address Range : From . . . 
To . . . 

Everyone [checked]

Port Number: 8080

*UPnP *

Turn UPnP On [checked]
Advertisement Period (in minutes) 30
Advertisement Time To Live (in hops) 4

------------------------------

That's everything. Currently my PC is setup to have a static IP as described in the portforward guide [http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/WGR614v6/Xbox_Live_360.htm]. It's at: 192.168.1.5
And I have the Xbox settings at manual for the ip at: 192.168.1.250


Hopefully you see something that can help you in helping me out. 

Once again, thank you!


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

See: *Using Xbox Live with NETGEAR Routers*
http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/wgr614v6.asp

And upgrade your router firmware! The firmware link is on the site above.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

I think this may be the problem. Xbox 360 compatible router list:
WGR614 (v6) - Firmware *1.0.11_1.0.7*

I have 1.0.5 which is not supported. I'm gonna update my firmare and report back with the results.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Also, the Netgear site mentions this router in conjunction with McAfee firewall and antivirus.

If there is a software firewall component active, you will need to punch holes in this.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

I saw that but I don't see any McAfee firewall and antivirus stuff on the router settings page. I'll search my PC to see if anything is on it.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Updated the firmare and the ports are still strict. I also didn't find any McAfee stuff on my PC.


----------



## em1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Great news! Well, kind of in an odd way. My Xbox 360 had some serious problems, such as not playing games and reading them as DVDs. I had a product replacement plan with best buy and took it back and got a new one.

Now my ports are "open". I don't know what did it but something happened. Very positive externality.

Thank you Bill for all your help, time, and patience. Also thanks to the guys who chipped in here and there. All of the help was greatly appreciated.

On a side note/personal rant, Microsoft makes a horrible gaming console as far as durability and reliability are concerned. I had 2 Xbox [first, current-gen console] have Hard Drive failures. So in the end it took me 3 Xboxs to get 1 good one.

And now with the 360 this is my 3rd one. Insane.

I absolutely love the system, games, xbox live, etc. All of that is top quality. But Microsoft's durability with the Xboxs is atrocious.


----------

